# DriftBreaker for sale, central NJ



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Saw this on CL if anyone interested.

https://cnj.craigslist.org/hvo/5385625333.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Be nice if he said if it was a 522, 824, 1032 :question:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Be nice if he said if it was a 522, 824, 1032 :


My money is on 826.
Im saying that because it looks too similar to mine.
The original 8/26 sticker was on the front of the plastic belt cover, and it looks like it has a new belt cover.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Know this is a friction drive machine and the friction disc exact replacement is no longer available. You can get one for a Toro and do a little machining on it and it will work.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

This machine is close to me, think it's worth buying?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I paid a lot less for mine, but it's a different market in my part of the US.
They are heavy duty for sure. Mine has a solid axle (I think all of them might) and that means it can be cumbersome to turn because they're not light weight. Mine also didn't have a light (just realized I've never checked to see if it's provisioned for one) but it did have electric start.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

nycredneck said:


> This machine is close to me, think it's worth buying?


 For almost $300, I'd pass. I've spent a lot less than that for the ones I've bought and it's not the most desirable model. If you look at the gear selection method, if you push it forward to engage the drive it's a friction disc machine. If it just slides side-to-side it's normally a Tecumseh transmission machine, much more desirable.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was able to get my poorly running 1032 for $50 and I couldn't hand him the cash fast enough.
I really like it and it was my second Drift Breaker. Have to say now that I've used something the same size with a differential it sure seems that should have been standard equipment on any machine that size. The Toro or Ariens are noticeably easier to move around and especially on dry surface.


----------

